# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Tribes of Borneo

## kuching

An interesting programme from Al Jazeera.net about the tribes in Borneo....and also the deforestation. Please watch the documentary by clicking on the image (Youtube):


http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exer...5CEB26BE49.htm

----------

